# Chinese Cabbage?



## samstar (Apr 2, 2010)

Is this any good for Stars?

http://hanlin.hit.bg/chinese_cabbage_eng.htm


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 2, 2010)

Cabbages are starchy. Some would say ok to feed occasionally, but I only like to feed good foods so I'd say never feed. For someone who only has 1-2 torts, it is not worth it to buy some as I wouldn't feed that much, but if it was in the house giving them a piece wouldn't hurt. I gave my tort a bite once as I was curious and he wouldn't even try it...sniffed it for about 30 seconds and walked away! Cabbage, like kale, is also goitrogenic so you should limit for that reason as well.


----------



## samstar (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2010)

I say everything in moderation. I give it to mine once in a while.


----------



## samstar (Apr 2, 2010)

How about mango? Is mango fruit good?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 3, 2010)

As far as I know Stars like other desert species should not have any fruit. It would not be a part of their diet in the wild, and can cause parasite blooms and other tummy troubles. What are you currently feeding? Do you need safe suggestions?


----------



## samstar (Apr 3, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> As far as I know Stars like other desert species should not have any fruit. It would not be a part of their diet in the wild, and can cause parasite blooms and other tummy troubles. What are you currently feeding? Do you need safe suggestions?



Mazuri 90% of the time and salad mix maybe once a week. Just gave them a bit of mango few days ago which they gobbled up very quickly.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2010)

samstar said:


> tortoisenerd said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know Stars like other desert species should not have any fruit. It would not be a part of their diet in the wild, and can cause parasite blooms and other tummy troubles. What are you currently feeding? Do you need safe suggestions?
> ...



Samstar, I'm no expert on Stars, but Mazuri 90% of the time seems a bit too much to me. Even Cory, my friend who sells it here, recommends it for once or twice a week for most species. Maybe I'm wrong and Stars are different, but just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## samstar (Apr 4, 2010)

Tom said:


> samstar said:
> 
> 
> > tortoisenerd said:
> ...



Thanks, I have been reading up that it has worked for Ed(Ej) so decided to follow his route.


----------

